# Performance Issues Since Upgrade?



## PDX_Doug

Has anyone else noticed any performance issues since the forum software upgrade last week? I have noticed that loading pages seems to stall out on a much more regular basis than prior to the upgrade. If I leave, and come back a few minutes later it's usually fine. Also, the situation seems to be limited to browsing Outbackers.

Is anyone else having this problem as well? Other performance issues we need to look at? Please let me know.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Has anyone else noticed any performance issues since the forum software upgrade last week? I have noticed that loading pages seems to stall out on a much more regular basis than prior to the upgrade. If I leave, and come back a few minutes later it's usually fine. Also, the situation seems to be limited to browsing Outbackers.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem as well? Other performance issues we need to look at? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


During the day...no problem

At night (PST)...say around midnight to 2am...the pages load VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERY slow.


----------



## Chabbie1

Yes,I do have to say that pages load alot slower than before. Glad it's not just us!


----------



## 2500Ram

Pages are loading fine for me???

So where is the page loading rally


----------



## mike

yes at times adding a response locks up. thought it might be me.


----------



## Carey

Yep slower.. I was doing a pm a few mins ago and it took forever to go thru.. It seems to lock up at times too for a bit..

Carey


----------



## Sayonara

Yes, definitely sloooooow page loads in the evening / night. Its random, not consistent.


----------



## Dan L

Definitely sloooooow at night. I've been cursing my computer. Now it's going to want an apology.


----------



## CamperAndy

Sayonara said:


> Yes, definitely sloooooow page loads in the evening / night. Its random, not consistent.


Doug I did not notice it so much today but I agree with everyone else it is slower tonight then it was earlier.


----------



## Y-Guy

Very slow at night, its 1230 now and pages are creeping along. During the day, didn't notice any slow down.


----------



## ember

Definately slower, and last night for the first time since I joined a complete lock up.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Yes, over the last few days since the upgrade, at random times, the pages seem to hang a bit. I have noticed a handful of double posts that I have accredited to the slow loading of a page and the poster hitting the button a second time to try to speed things up.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

have noticed adding responses at times does take more time. Like others, I thought it was my computer too since I had recent problems with my ISP. I am not on at night.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Last night I couldn't even post.....just sat there forever trying to load the page.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Oregon_Camper said:


> Last night I couldn't even post.....just sat there forever trying to load the page.


I can t even imagine how much that had to drive you crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan

tdvffjohn said:


> Last night I couldn't even post.....just sat there forever trying to load the page.


I can t even imagine how much that had to drive you crazy!!!!!!!








[/quote]
It prevented him from breaking 14k posts last night....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Doug - haven't had much of a problem here. Might have been a bit slow in pm's or some such but nothing that made me think "wow, this is slower than before the upgrade". Thanks for your hard work!

-CC


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Last night I couldn't even post.....just sat there forever trying to load the page.


but, oddly, your webcam was working!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Last night I couldn't even post.....just sat there forever trying to load the page.


I can t even imagine how much that had to drive you crazy!!!!!!!









[/quote]

I had to actaully do something else....what a bummer!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Last night I couldn't even post.....just sat there forever trying to load the page.


but, oddly, your webcam was working!








[/quote]

OH..I see how things are going now.


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK guys, the provider is monitoring this thread, so let's try to stay on topic.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I also moved ti IE8 yesterday...that didn't help or make things worse for the delays I was seeing last night. I tried logging in from 3 different computers...all were painfully slow.


----------



## PDX_Doug

The word from Invision is that there are a couple of sites that share the same server as ours that are experiencing significant nighttime traffic, which is in turn having a negative impact on our site, as well as any others that share the same server. They are working with the parties involved as we speak, and hope to have the problem resolved within a few days.

Hope so!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scottyfish

I believe a dedicated server is in order for this site....







I know, I know. Expensive. The "no pop-up ads" thing here is most appreciated, so nevermind.


----------



## Scoutr2

I thought it was just on my end. Around lunchtime, here, it seems to take an eternity to load pages. Sometimes the page loads piece by piece - a sure sign of a slow connection somewhere. We have state of the art stuff at work, so I figured that either my employer was trying to make life hard for me at that time of day, or their were a lot of other people doing the same thing as me, all at the same time.

But after reading here, I 'd say the problem lies with the server where Outbackers resides. We must be sharing bandwidth with a lot of other sites like ours, and the busier the server is, the slower it performs.

Just my take.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> The word from Invision is that there are a couple of sites that share the same server as ours that are experiencing significant nighttime traffic, which is in turn having a negative impact on our site, as well as any others that share the same server. They are working with the parties involved as we speak, and hope to have the problem resolved within a few days.
> 
> Hope so!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanks for the update Doug!


----------



## zookeeper

Thought it was just my old dial-up slowing down even slower (if possible). Maybe someday they will get reasonable high speed to the boonies







.


----------



## mountainlady56

I've had pages lock up and not even be able to enter the site. Talking about sweating bullets!! WITHDRAWAL symptoms!!








Darlene


----------

